# OOPs!i got onto something i shouldnt!!



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Came across a pretty odd entry on google, a link to a customs seizure list for 1999, it asked me for passwords etc but somehow i got onto it anyway!!

Take a look its pretty interesting...

http://www.ukcites.gov.uk/news/CutomsSeizures1999.xls


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

MONKEY CELLS!!!!!!!!!!!

COOKED APES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is American Ginseng?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i have NO idea but its crazy!! python slippers i saw... how extravagent!

The bit i thought was scary was the 168 marine turtle eggs!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i know the marine turtle eggs thats bad 

luke


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

so what happens to all this stuff, let alone the animals.......cant see this stuff getting onto ebay!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

See how many big cat bones there are ?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

worrying isnt it!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

notice the plasters with exctract of leopard bones? if the people of asia are so concerned over their bodies ability to heal itself.... perhaps a change of diet/lifestyle is in order?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

that is shocking, on 1 it says about 100 crocs or something, how the hell do you manage to get them in, need a bloody big suit case!!

lee


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

bit scary really..:|


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

500 axolotls!!! 

Sami


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

196 bosc monitors!?

interesting find that one arty, 

Its amazing seeing what customs seize, but when it comes to living creatures it gets a bit worrying...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

and i cant get on to it :'(


Master_Of_Darkness said:


> 196 bosc monitors!?
> 
> interesting find that one arty,
> 
> Its amazing seeing what customs seize, but when it comes to living creatures it gets a bit worrying...


----------

